# 7 Week Old Puppy--I'm Considering....



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Your Comments are Welcome!

She is not for show or breeding--just as a pet... I was told her bite is off.
She is 19 ounces and 7 weeks old. Great bloodlines


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

lol seems you edited the post ....I didnt post before cause I didnt know anything other than she is one cute chi...You should get her!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> ....You should get her!!!


I'm waiting for more info back from the Breeder. Can't tell about her
coloring and where it will go from this... What do you think?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Its hard to tell from pictures so it might just be me but her nose looks like it may be a lil longer when she is full grown..but it could just be an off pic...She is a total cutie either way...my pipers bite is off so she is only pet quality but she is a great pet


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Well i would have her,she looks adorable


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Its hard to tell from pictures so it might just be me but her nose looks like it may be a lil longer when she is full grown..but it could just be an off pic...She is a total cutie either way...my pipers bite is off so she is only pet quality but she is a great pet


do you mean her nose (the little button on her face) or the length of her
muzzle as in Deer Head vs Apple Head?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> do you mean her nose (the little button on her face) or the length of her
> muzzle as in Deer Head vs Apple Head?


I couldnt come up with the word muzzle to save my life sorry..Yes I meant her muzzle looks a tad longer I was judging it by the pic you have in you siggy so maybe its just the way her head is in the photo..Im not expert on standard chis...so take my opinion with a grain of salt...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Yes, muzzle! LOL! 
She does have a cute button nose


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh what a wee cutie Therese!!
I think her colouring could end up like my Daisy.
xx


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Yes, muzzle! LOL!
> She does have a cute button nose


yes she does have an adorable nose..All of her is super cute...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think she's adorable!! Is she from the same breeder as your other 2? She's cute as she can be. 

When you say her bite is off, is it a wry mouth (crooked), undershot or over? Brody is undershot and it doesn't bother him one bit. But some undershot bites can have the bottom teeth show when the mouth is closed which isn't attractive. An overshot jaw can end up with the tongue out most of the time. Cute, but not correct. 

Also, she looks like she will be standard sized. Probably 5 pounds when grown. That's a good size! But she won't be a tiny if that makes a difference to you.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

michele said:


> Well i would have her,she looks adorable


thanks michele! I'm sitting here waiting to hear back from the breeder.
Oh, how we all hate thiws waiting game...



Terri said:


> Oh what a wee cutie Therese!!
> I think her colouring could end up like my Daisy.
> xx


awww, thanks Terri. Daisy is so sweet 



Brodysmom said:


> I think she's adorable!! Is she from the same breeder as your other 2? She's cute as she can be.
> 
> When you say her bite is off, is it a wry mouth (crooked), undershot or over? Brody is undershot and it doesn't bother him one bit. But some undershot bites can have the bottom teeth show when the mouth is closed which isn't attractive. An overshot jaw can end up with the tongue out most of the time. Cute, but not correct.
> 
> Also, she looks like she will be standard sized. Probably 5 pounds when grown. That's a good size! But she won't be a tiny if that makes a difference to you.


same breeder--different bloodlines

I emailed about the concern about her bite. Waiting to hear back...

5 pounds would be fine. That's about Tabitha's size.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She's DARLING! I think she might end up being a tish darker, she could go reddish or she could go fawn, but my guess is it will stay a nice soft light colour that will be really pretty.

Pretty sure her nose will fill in completely, too, as far as colour  Both Trigger and my mom's puppy Taylor had the multipigmented noses at 6-7 weeks but by 10 weeks had nice black lil noses. 

Just so you have an idea how much a pup can darken, here's Oakley at 6 weeks...










And again at 8 months...










Color is always a surprise haha!

Edited to add...a 5 lb SC will look much "smaller" than a 5 lb LC...always amazed me the difference in the size they appear.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't wait!! Now I'm getting really excited for you!! I think she will grow up to be a gorgeous girl and be quite typey, like your other two.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Email came back from the Breeder! :hello1:

She has an overbite. Can't go to her new home until she gets up to 2 lbs.
At least another month... 

I'm debating.... hmmmm.... price was good.... 
Got to think a bit....

Somebody show me a pic of a Chi with an overbite, Please...


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

She is beautiful, If she isnt for breeding or show, and just as a pet who cares if her bite is off? She is just so sweet you should get her


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

She is soooo cute.I would get her.I am looking for a good pic of Freckles he has an overbite his little tongue sticks out all the time.

Ok here is Freckles you can see how his bottom jaw is shorter and therefore his tongue sticks out.He don't have any problems.Except if he drinks to much water he will throw up because he sucks in air.So you just keep an eye on them and don't let them drink to much water to fast.


----------



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

She's a cutie! The bite doesn't look very overshot to me but I don't know much. Lol She looks like she'll be a deer head. Bean's head looked like that when he was little and now his nose is a bit pointed.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

She is precious!!! Looks like she will darken up some. As far as her overbite, no worries there. I think she would be a great addition.

Lori


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

I think she is beautiful...I would take her in a heartbeat


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

She's a doll...how can ya go wrong?!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Well, now to come up with a name for her! I am getting her :hello1:
I found out her Dad is now ranked #6 Smooth Coat in the US. She has great genes. I just love her happy tail 



flippedstars said:


> She's DARLING! I think she might end up being a tish darker, she could go reddish or she could go fawn, but my guess is it will stay a nice soft light colour that will be really pretty.
> 
> Pretty sure her nose will fill in completely, too, as far as colour  Both Trigger and my mom's puppy Taylor had the multipigmented noses at 6-7 weeks but by 10 weeks had nice black lil noses.
> 
> ...


It looks like she has the outline of a blaze on her forehead... Can't wait to
see how she turns out!



angel-baby said:


> She is beautiful, If she isnt for breeding or show, and just as a pet who cares if her bite is off? She is just so sweet you should get her


thanks 



FBRaRrN said:


> She is soooo cute.I would get her.....


I hope the overbite won't be a concern for her. Thanks for the info Kee.



Moony said:


> She's a cutie! The bite doesn't look very overshot to me but I don't know much. Lol She looks like she'll be a deer head. Bean's head looked like that when he was little and now his nose is a bit pointed.


Not sure about her head shape yet... It'll be fun to see how she looks later on.



Ivy's mom said:


> She is precious!!! Looks like she will darken up some. As far as her overbite, no worries there. I think she would be a great addition.
> 
> Lori


thanks Lori 



amyscrazy said:


> I think she is beautiful...I would take her in a heartbeat


too late--she's mine! LOL!



MisStingerRN said:


> She's a doll...how can ya go wrong?!


thanks!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She could end up Tabitha's colour, but I doubt it. She will be a perfect addition...I think I see a bit of blaze too! So exciting.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Holy crap, I sleep for about 5 hours and come back and you have a Tripod!!! congrats Therese, Tabitha, & Jerry :ngreet2:

My Butter has an underbite and her situation is similar to Freckles', in the sense that if she drinks too much water, she will throw up.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

VERY cute - I'd say yes!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

so pretty and exciting Congrats on your new addition of your family


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Therese... I just got in (after midnight here) from keeping grandkids, and found your wonderful news! She is just beautiful..and I truly could not be happier that you have been so blessed as to find her. I'll be helping you count down for her homecoming..

I have to say that she does remind me of Snow, who I think is beautiful..lol

Following that thought thru...

if she looks like this as a baby pup














Therese's pup

then she will look like this at 7 months...lol


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

shes a cutie!!!!!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Congratulations! I bet you are over the moon excited! Can't wait to watch her grow with you


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

She is darling, I just love her


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

iv just seen shes yours therese, congratulations


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww she is lovely Therese! Such a cutie, I LOVE that colour so much, it may darken slightly. Her head/muzzle looks a lot like Rocky at 7 weeks and he also had a combi nose of pink and black. It darkened and it is now all black.

Congrats, can wait for more pics, she is lovely, what names you thinking of??
So delighted your getting a SC, I adore Tabitha and Jerry they are stunning LC but I totally love cream/tan/white SC, thats my fave ever chis!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats Therese!!! 
Look forward to lots of pics, she is a doll!! x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Congrats.Can't wait to see more pics.She is a real cutie.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

congrats ... how exciting another new bub on the forum


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

1 word - GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I think she is perfect ..


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations, she is very pretty and sweet looking!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

She is a cutie!! By the looks of your siggy she's looking like a keeper  - SO excited for you!! Marley has a bit of an overbite. It's corrected itself a bit as he's aged...but it's still there. His tongue doesn't stick out or anything but he's never been the best chewer. Not sure if it's because of his bite or just him. LOL Anyway, it shouldn't bother her at all & she may have a tongue that sticks out but maybe not depending. I always thought that was adorable anyway. hehe 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww she is so cute and adorable!! i would get her


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohhhh Therese! I have just caught up on this thread! I'm so pleased for you, its great news that you have finally found the pup for you. 

Have you decided on a name? 

cant wait for some more pics xx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Working on a name...

Possibly: (Kennel Name) I'M Your Girl 
Call Name: Mimi


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Well Done Therese shes beautiful!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the name Mimi, thats so cute. 

Robyns mimi is adorable to x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow congratulations Therese. I can't wait to see how Jerry and Tabitha take to having a puppy--it should be loads of fun.

I think that she will be smaler than 5 pounds though--you'd kind of know by her lines and that. When Rico was born he was 3 ounces...breeder wanted him at 2 pounds to leave. He hit that at just over 8 weeks. If you chart the birth/welp weight you get a tinee size, if you chart the 8 week weight you get a BIG one...breeder said wait I think he'd top out around five. She was going by the whole picture and she was right he is between 4 and a half and five. At 8 weeks he was 2 lbs. I don't know but thought I'd add it there.

I also think that the muszzle can look longer on a SC pup than on a LC pup because of the smoothness.

She is a complete doll.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations...she's a cutie..I was thinking more of Jerry's coloring then Tabitha's when I saw her picture...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

A Big Thank You to Everyone! Your comments and wonderful
compliments have made my day :hello1:

The breeder wrote me and asked me what name I want to call her--
so that she can start using the name now. That was so nice of her.
My little girl will know her name


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Her name is adorable...love it! I think it suits her


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I see you added Mimi to your siggy. I don't blame you. Very cute little pup and I love her coloring. Maya was lighter but turned red and cream and I love it. She is a dolly and I'm sure you'll have lots of fun with her.
Tricia


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

MIMI!!! so so adorable! Congrats on your new addition yippee!! xx


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

She is gorgeous and very cute and would make a perfect addition to your fur family. Mimi looks alot like puppy Lina.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh Therese, she is just BEAUTIFUL! A precious little doll! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwwwww, Therese! I have been gone on vacation, and missed this! She's a doll! Congrats! I know you must be so proud, and so excited!!!


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, thanks everyone! I'm so excited!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Therese, will her breeder be sending you new pics along? Would love to see new shots of her while you are waiting...Maybe even a video?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

chideb said:


> Therese, will her breeder be sending you new pics along? Would love to see new shots of her while you are waiting...Maybe even a video?


I will demand pics :foxes15: LOL!
I doubt I will get a video. She's not really a camera or computer person...


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

What a beautiful lil girl, poor Jerry will be the only boy lol. But no she is so stunning. Love her color!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

She is beautiful! Now you gotta find a lil boy so poor Jerry won't be outnumbered!


----------



## poppyears (Jun 8, 2009)

What a cute little girl. Congratulations.
Sounds like like she is going to a very loving home.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

LDMomma said:


> She is beautiful! Now you gotta find a lil boy so poor Jerry won't be outnumbered!


 oh crumb  We are only allowed 3 dogs in the town where I live...


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> oh crumb  We are only allowed 3 dogs in the town where I live...


Oh. :foxes15:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Therese, I haven't been on for ages but your Mimi is absolutely divine. I can't stop looking at her and being that Tabitha and Jerry are two of the most perfect looking angels I've ever seen, I have no doubt that she will be also. I wouldn't worry too much about the overbite. Very easy for the bites to go off a bit. ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE she is. We are very excited for you. Oh and Mimi is the cutest name also.


----------

